# بعض الأفكار بخصوص ربط القواعد المنفصلة بكمرات tie beams



## mecheil.edwar (30 مايو 2011)

لماذا يتم ربط القواعد المنفصلة للبناء بمجموعة من الكمرات أو ما يعرف بال tie beams?

هناك الكثير من الأفكار يمكن أن نسردها بذلك الموضوع 

الفكرة الأولى من الكود البريطانى للخرسانة bs8110
هذه الفكرة ببساطة تتضمن مفهوم structural integrity أو وحدة البناء أو ما يمكن أن نطلق عليه الأتحاد قوة .. بمعنى تربيط ودمج مجموعة العناصر المنفصلة (القواعد) بمجموعة من الكمرات (والتى يطلق عليها بمصر السملات) تزيد جساءة البناء وتجعل تلك المجموعة أكثر قوة وافضل عملا تحت تأثيرات الاحمال المختلفة ...

الفكرة الثانية : من علم ميكانيكا التربة ... والتى تشير إلى حدوث هبوطات بقيم مختلفة نتيجة لأختلاف قيم الأحمال وطريقة توزيعها على القواعد المختلفة وحرصا على سلامة البناء من أى أضرار قد تحدث نتيجة لأختلاف تشكلات التربة أسفل البناء فيتم دمج جميع القواعد بمجموعة جاسئة من الكمرات تقوم بدور هام لتوزيع الأحمال مرة أخرى فى حال حدوث أى من تلك الهبوطات ...


الفكرة الثالثة : من علوم الزلازل ... وهى ما يعرف ب multi support exitation .. بمعنى أهتزاز ركائز البناء بقيم مختلفة نتيجة لعمل كل ركيزة منهم بطريقة منفصلة ...

فى الواقع لو لدينا بناء مثبت على مجموعة من القواعد المنفصلة .. وتعرض ذلك البناء لقوة زلزالية .. عدم وجود كمرات ربط بالقواعد فى الواقع ستؤدى لحدوث مشكلة بركائز ذلك البناء .. وهى حركة كل ركيزة من ذلك البناء بشكل منفصل تماما .. فلا يوجد ما يقم بدمج مجموعة الركائز وجعلها تعمل كما لو كانت عنصر واحد ... 

إن تلك الظاهرة لفتت أنتباه المهندسيين الأنشائيين من خلال تصميم الجسور (الكبارى )bridges 
الجسور لا يمكن دمج ركائزها لتعمل معا كعنصر واحد ... وخاصة فى الجسور ذات البحور الكبيرة .. وأختلاف أهتزاز طبقات التربة وطريقة التجاوب لكل ركيزة على حدة لنفس الجسر الواحد يجب أن تدرس بعناية ... 
تلك المشكلة تظهر أيضا فى الجسور التى يتم أنشائها لمجموعة تضاريس بها أختلافات كبيرة بمناسيب التأسيس لكل ركيزة ...

اشكركم للمتابعة وأنتظر تعليقاتكم وأفكاركم أستكملا لتلك المناقشة 

لكم منى جميعا خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## eng_tarekkamal (30 مايو 2011)

جامد


----------



## م.إسلام (30 مايو 2011)

لو عندي قاعدتين منفصلتين أو اكثر حمل العمود للقاعده الأولى مختلف عن حمل العمود للقاعده الثانيه بقدار 100 مثلا , ترى كيف اضمن الأ يحدث هبوط للقاعده الكبيره نتيجة اختلاف الأحمال , او في حالة حدوث هبوط كيف اقلل من اثره , ماذا افعل في التصميم لتفادي مثل هذا الأمر , أشكركم على المتابعه


----------



## mecheil.edwar (31 مايو 2011)

م.إسلام قال:


> لو عندي قاعدتين منفصلتين أو اكثر حمل العمود للقاعده الأولى مختلف عن حمل العمود للقاعده الثانيه بقدار 100 مثلا , ترى كيف اضمن الأ يحدث هبوط للقاعده الكبيره نتيجة اختلاف الأحمال , او في حالة حدوث هبوط كيف اقلل من اثره , ماذا افعل في التصميم لتفادي مثل هذا الأمر , أشكركم على المتابعه


 
يتم تصميم القواعد بحيث تعطى كل منهما نفس قيمة الأجهادات على التربة (بقدر الأمكان) حتى يحدث هبوط متساوى لكل منهما ... فمثلا القاعدة الأولى عليها 100 طن والثانية 200 طن ...

سيتم أختيار مساحة القاعدة الأولى 10 م2 والثانية 20م2
فى تلك الحالة الأجهاد على التربة للقاعدة الأولى = 100/10 = 10 طن /م2
والثانية = 200/20 =10 طن /م2

بتلك الطريقة سيحدث هبوط منتظم لكل منهما أو على الأقل إذا حدث فرق فى الهبوط سيكون بأقل قيمة ممكنة ..


----------



## mazen khanfer (31 مايو 2011)

اجاباتك شافية مهندس ميشيل انت مهندس رائع


----------



## mecheil.edwar (31 مايو 2011)

mazen khanfer قال:


> اجاباتك شافية مهندس ميشيل انت مهندس رائع


 
شكرا جزيلا لك لكلماتك الطيبة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (31 مايو 2011)

اهلا بحضرتك م ميشيل و نشكرك علي الموضوع الجديد و المتميز
بداية لي سؤال عن عمل السملات فحضرتك تفضلت و ذكرت انها تحسن اداء المبني في مقاومة الزلازل فعلي اي اساس نصممها
هل علي الهبوط التفاضلي؟؟؟؟ و باي قيمة افرض هذا الهبوط ؟؟؟ 
هل نقوم بتمثيلها علي برامج التحليل الأنشائي؟
هل اصممها علي انها تتحمل قوي عمودية علي قطاعها علي اساس انها تتحمل القوي الأفقية القادمة من المبني بفعل رياح او زلازل او حتي ضغوط جانبية؟
و اذا حدث تخلل للتربة اسفل السملات كيف سيكون ادائها و اين نفضل اماكن وصل الحديد تحسبا لتغير اتجاه العزوم علي السملات
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## م.إسلام (31 مايو 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> يتم تصميم القواعد بحيث تعطى كل منهما نفس قيمة الأجهادات على التربة (بقدر الأمكان) حتى يحدث هبوط متساوى لكل منهما ... فمثلا القاعدة الأولى عليها 100 طن والثانية 200 طن ...
> 
> سيتم أختيار مساحة القاعدة الأولى 10 م2 والثانية 20م2
> فى تلك الحالة الأجهاد على التربة للقاعدة الأولى = 100/10 = 10 طن /م2
> ...



أشكرك على ردك يا بشمهندس ميشيل و إن كنت ارجوك ان تتمم دراستك في علم الدينامكس الذي بدأته , حيث انه موضوع ممتاز و شيق جدا و مبسط بقدر الإمكان


----------



## mecheil.edwar (31 مايو 2011)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> اهلا بحضرتك م ميشيل و نشكرك علي الموضوع الجديد و المتميز
> بداية لي سؤال عن عمل السملات فحضرتك تفضلت و ذكرت انها تحسن اداء المبني في مقاومة الزلازل فعلي اي اساس نصممها
> هل علي الهبوط التفاضلي؟؟؟؟ و باي قيمة افرض هذا الهبوط ؟؟؟
> هل نقوم بتمثيلها علي برامج التحليل الأنشائي؟
> ...


 
عن تصميم كمرات الربط أو السملات TIE BEAMS
يمكن تصميمها بطريقة يدوية وفى هذه الحالة يتم أعتبار الأحمال الواقعة عليها هى 
وزن الطوب او الطابوق الواقع عليها 
أعتبار هبوط لأحد الركائز (القواعد ) المرتكزة عليها الكمرة = أقصى قيمة للهبوط المسموح ويتم الحصول على تلك القيمة من تقرير التربة 

بالأضافة لذلك يتم تحميل تلك الكمرة مرة بقوة شد ومرة أخرى بقوة ضغط تلك القوة = 10% من قوة الضغط المحورى الواقع على الأعمدة ( تلك الفكرة مأخوذة من الكود البريطانى 

طريقة الحل الثانية :
وهى عمل نموذج ثلاثى الأبعاد للمنشأ يشتمل على القواعد وكمرات الربط والطوابق (بلاطات + أعمدة )
ويتم فى تلك الحالة تمثيل الركائز بنوابض خطية أسفل كل قاعدة على أن تكون جساءة النابض تساوى قدرة تحمل التربة عند منسوب التأسيس * 1000

وفى تلك الحالة يتم تحميل المنشأ بكافة الأحمال (زلازل أو رياح + الأحمال الرأسية الحية والميتة )

أن ذلك النموذج سيعطنا فهما واضحا لسلوك المنشأ وفرق الهبوطات التى ستحدث أسفل كل قاعدة بالأضافة إلى ذلك يمكن من خلال ذلك النموذج تصميم جميع عناصر المنشأ من كمرات وأعمدة و TIE BEAMS




أما بخصوص مشكلة الزلازل فى حال عدم وجود كمرات ربط 
سأوضحها بذلك الأسكتش المبسط لتوضيح الفكرة


----------



## م.إسلام (31 مايو 2011)

كده حضرتك تبقى السملات معرضه لقوى شد محوري 10% من حمل العمود و عزم سالب بالأضافه للعزوم الناجمه عن الهبوط المتفاوت , و هنا في عدة نقط : 
1 - الشد المحوري ده اخد اكبر قوة ضغط في الأعمده و اضربوا في 10% و هو ده يبقى قيمة الشد المحوري حسب الكود البريطاني ؟؟ ام احسب متوسط الشد المحوري لكل قاعدتين متجاورتين ؟؟ 

2- طالما ان العنصر معرض لقوى شد محوري , يبقى وصلات الحديد في السملات تكون باللحام و ليس staggered كما نقوم بعمله في السقف , و بالتالي هل كل ما يتم عمله غير الوصل باللحام يكون علميا خاطئ ؟؟

3- لو السملات علويه أي اعلى ظهر المسلحة و ليس في نفس منسوبها , هل تقاوم الهبوط المتفاوت ؟؟ ام انها ليس لها دور ؟؟ و ما رأيك لو قمنا بعمل السملات علويه و لكن كاناتها تخرج من القاعده يعني السمل يكون عمقو كده مثلا 1 عند القاعده - 60سم بين القاعدتين -1 متر عند القاعده المجاوره ؟؟

4- السملات العلويه سيكون عليها عزم موجب و شد محوري بالإضافه إلى العزم الناتج عن الهبوط لو كانت تقاومه كما في النقطه رقم 3 
اسف ع الإطاله و اتمنى الإستفاده من خبرة حضرتك و اشكرك على ردك على الخاص كلك ذوق


----------



## vegoomee (31 مايو 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## Eng.wsa (31 مايو 2011)

دائما متالق يا بشمهندس


----------



## husam.manaseer (31 مايو 2011)

مشكور يا بش مهندس ^_^ 
ولكن عندي سؤال ,أليس:
Modulus of subgrade reaction = max. allowable bearing capacity X 120 KN/m^3
اليس هذا صحيح؟إذا ما هو الذي كتبته مساويا قدرة تحمل التربة * 1000...........ممكن اختلاف وحدات؟


----------



## sherifsalim97 (31 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحياتى لحضراتكم جميعا 
لو سمحت لى يابشمهندس ميشيل -- بالنسبة لاول سؤال والخاص بهبوط القواعد -- عند تصميم القواعد سوف ننقسم الحمل التشغيلى على الاجهاد المسموح للتربة ونحصل على المساحة --- الخ-- وسوف يكون الاجهاد متقارب لكل القواعد --وبالتالى والله أعلم ان المبدأ ليس فقط فى الاجهاد على التربة ولكن أيضا توزيع الاجهاد ومدى rigidty للقاعدة نفسها بمعنى انه ممكن تكون التربة ضعيفة وتخانة القاعدة صغيرة وبالتالى سوف تكون القاعدة اقرب الى كونها flexible وسوف تتركز الاجهاد فى منطقة على حساب الاخرى من القاعدة وبسببها يحدث تفاوت فى الهبوط---


----------



## عمررر (31 مايو 2011)

موضوع رائع
ومناقشة شيقه
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sherifsalim97 (31 مايو 2011)

م.إسلام قال:


> كده حضرتك تبقى السملات معرضه لقوى شد محوري 10% من حمل العمود و عزم سالب بالأضافه للعزوم الناجمه عن الهبوط المتفاوت , و هنا في عدة نقط :
> 1 - الشد المحوري ده اخد اكبر قوة ضغط في الأعمده و اضربوا في 10% و هو ده يبقى قيمة الشد المحوري حسب الكود البريطاني ؟؟ ام احسب متوسط الشد المحوري لكل قاعدتين متجاورتين ؟؟
> 
> 2- طالما ان العنصر معرض لقوى شد محوري , يبقى وصلات الحديد في السملات تكون باللحام و ليس staggered كما نقوم بعمله في السقف , و بالتالي هل كل ما يتم عمله غير الوصل باللحام يكون علميا خاطئ ؟؟
> ...


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته--اسمح لى بالرد بعد ادن مهندسنا الكبير ميشيل--تحياتى لحضرتك
1 -10 % من حمل اكبر عمود موجود على السملة
2- ليس بالضرورة عمل وصلات باللحام للسملات لانه غالبا سوف يكون الحديد الناتج من العزوم عى السملات بسبب وزنها مع الحوائط فوقها اكبر منه فى حالة 10 % من حمل العمود وبالتالى ادا عملت الوصلات stagered فان كمية الحديد الغير موصولة فى منتصف السملة سوف تكون كافية لتعمل كأنها tie فى حالة الشد على السملة بدون أى مشاكل
3- ادا تم عمل السملة فوق القاعدة فانها سوف تقاوم التفاوت فى الهبوط لان الدى يتسبب فى الهبوط هو حمل العمود ولن تتحرك القاعدة منفردة بدون العمود -- يمكن عمل كمرة لها تخانات مختلفة لكن يجب عمل تسليح للجزء الموجود داخل القاعدة ومن وجه نظرى ادا ارت عمل هدا الحل ان تعمل لها model على برنامج مثل safe للاخد فى الاعتبار فرق inertia لاجزاء الكمرة
4- صح--وبالنسبة للسملات يتم تصميمها كما سبق واوضح م ميشيل بالطريقتين سابقا والدى نتبعه فى التصميم هو كالاتى-- تصميمها على العزم الناتج من الاحمال الرأسية ثم التأكد من قدرتها على حمل 10 % من حمل اكبر عمود كقوة محورية--شكرا


----------



## sherifsalim97 (31 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته--م حسام--لمادا 120 -- ؟؟؟ 
Modulus of subgrade reaction = max. allowable bearing capacity/0.01= KN OR TON OR -- / m3 ( 1 cm ) allowable settlement 
وهده طريقة تقريبية لانه لابد من الرجوع للاكواد والتى تسمح بقيم مختلفة للهبوط على حسب نوع القاعدة--منفصلة--لبشة--هكدا وبالتالى فان حسابه يكون عن طريق مختبر للتربة-- وبالنسبة ل line springs يتم توصيفها بوحدات KN/m2 وليس KN/m3 -- شكرا


----------



## life for rent (1 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك
موضوع مهم فعلا......وشرح حضرتك ممتاز الصراحة زى ما معودنا دايما


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 يونيو 2011)

life for rent قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> موضوع مهم فعلا......وشرح حضرتك ممتاز الصراحة زى ما معودنا دايما





عمررر قال:


> موضوع رائع
> ومناقشة شيقه
> جزاكم الله خيرا


 


eng.wsa قال:


> دائما متالق يا بشمهندس





vegoomee قال:


> مشكور جدا


 
زملائى الأفاضل السلام عليكم
وأشكركم جميعا على ذلك التشجيع وتلك الكلمات الطيبة ...
لكم منى جميعا خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 يونيو 2011)

husam.manaseer قال:


> مشكور يا بش مهندس ^_^
> ولكن عندي سؤال ,أليس:
> Modulus of subgrade reaction = max. allowable bearing capacity X 120 KN/m^3
> اليس هذا صحيح؟إذا ما هو الذي كتبته مساويا قدرة تحمل التربة * 1000...........ممكن اختلاف وحدات؟


 
أهلا بك مهندس حسام 
أنت محق فيما تقول ... نعم جساءة النابض spring = قدرة تحمل التربة ( 100 إلى 120)
أشكرك على التصحيح ومعذرة لذلك الخطأ

تقبل منى خالص التحية وجزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## eng_moukble (1 يونيو 2011)

جزيل الشكر للمهندس/ mecheil edwar على موضوعاته الشيقه وشروحاته الرائعه
م(أسامه نواره) الممنوع من دخول المنتدى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 يونيو 2011)

sherifsalim97 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تحياتى لحضراتكم جميعا
> لو سمحت لى يابشمهندس ميشيل -- بالنسبة لاول سؤال والخاص بهبوط القواعد -- عند تصميم القواعد سوف ننقسم الحمل التشغيلى على الاجهاد المسموح للتربة ونحصل على المساحة --- الخ-- وسوف يكون الاجهاد متقارب لكل القواعد --وبالتالى والله أعلم ان المبدأ ليس فقط فى الاجهاد على التربة ولكن أيضا توزيع الاجهاد ومدى rigidty للقاعدة نفسها بمعنى انه ممكن تكون التربة ضعيفة وتخانة القاعدة صغيرة وبالتالى سوف تكون القاعدة اقرب الى كونها flexible وسوف تتركز الاجهاد فى منطقة على حساب الاخرى من القاعدة وبسببها يحدث تفاوت فى الهبوط---


 
أهلا بك زميلى الفاضل مهندس شريف ...
أنت تناقش فكرتان وكلاهما صحيح ... 
بمعنى .. الفكرة الأولى أن نجعل الأجهادات على التربة لجميع القواعد متساوية بقدر الأمكان فمثلا لو لدينا قاعدتان الأولى عليها أجهاد 10 طن /م2 والثانية 10 طن /م2 فنظريا كل منهما سيهبط هبوطا متساويا لأن التربة فى كلتا الحالتين عليها نفس الأجهاد 

الفكرة الثانية وهى كيف نضمن أن يكون توزيع الأجهادات لنفس القاعدة الواحدة متساوى ... 
أن تلك الجزيئة أيضا يجب ان يتم مراعاتها أثناء التصميم .. إن ذلك يعتمد على جساءة القاعدة .. فكلما كانت القاعدة جاسئة أدى ذلك لتوزيع منتظم للأحمال أسفل القاعدة وكلما كانت القاعدة مرنة أدى ذلك لأختلاف توزيع الأجهادات لنفس القاعدة الواحدة 

فلا تناقض بين الفكرتين بل كلا منهما مطلوبتان ويجب التحقق منهما حتى تعمل القواعد بالطريقة المطلوبة ...

بل وهناك نقطة أخرى نود أن نضيفها لتلك المناقشة 
لقد تناقشنا عن جساءة القواعد وجساءة كمرات الربط (tie beams) وهناك أيضا جساءة البناء ككل 
ان القواعد أو الأساسات بصفة عامة هى حلقة وصل بين كل من البناء والأرض .. فهناك فعل ورد فعل بين كل منهما .. الفعل ورد الفعل يعتمد كمفهوم أشمل على جساءة البناء ...ان كمرات الربط ( tie beams) هى فى الواقع جزء من جساءة البناء .. أننا زيادة فى الأمان أعتبرنا جساءة البناء بصفر وأعتبرنا أن أى حركة رأسية للتربة سيكون خط الدفاع الأول للبناء من تلك الحركة هو كمرات الربط .. إن هذا يزيد من قيم الأحمال التى ستقع على كمرات الربط وبالتالى نحن نزيد معاملات الأمان بتلك الطريقة .. لكن فعليا كل البناء سيتأثر بتلك الأزاحة...

مرة أخرى أكرر شكرى لك ولكل زملائنا الأفاضل
لكم منى جميعا خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 يونيو 2011)

eng_moukble قال:


> جزيل الشكر للمهندس/ mecheil edwar على موضوعاته الشيقه وشروحاته الرائعه
> م(أسامه نواره) الممنوع من دخول المنتدى


 
السلام عليكم المهندس القدير أسامة نواره

وأناشد زملائى الأفاضل المشرفين بأن المهندس (أسامة نوارة ) لا يمكنه الدخول للمنتدى بالأسم المعروف له ( أسامة نوارة ) وأتمنى من المهندس أبو بكر أو المهندس أنس أو المهندسة (سنا الاسلام) 
بتقديم المساعدة لمهندسنا القدير أسامة نوارة الذى قدم لنا الكثير والكثير من الشروحات والمناقشات الرائعة ...

فى أنتظار المساعدة من مشرفينا الإجلاء


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 يونيو 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> السلام عليكم المهندس القدير أسامة نواره
> 
> وأناشد زملائى الأفاضل المشرفين بأن المهندس (أسامة نوارة ) لا يمكنه الدخول للمنتدى بالأسم المعروف له ( أسامة نوارة ) وأتمنى من المهندس أبو بكر أو المهندس أنس أو المهندسة (سنا الاسلام)
> بتقديم المساعدة لمهندسنا القدير أسامة نوارة الذى قدم لنا الكثير والكثير من الشروحات والمناقشات الرائعة ...
> ...



تمت مخاطبة الادارة وافاد المهندس فيصل بانه ارسل له رساله بمعلومات الدخول علي البريد الالكتروني المسجل للمعرف المذكور 
وقد ارسلت له اول امس رساله خاصه علي المعرف الجديد له بهذا المعني 
وشكرا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 يونيو 2011)

م.إسلام قال:


> 2
> - طالما ان العنصر معرض لقوى شد محوري , يبقى وصلات الحديد في السملات تكون باللحام و ليس staggered كما نقوم بعمله في السقف , و بالتالي هل كل ما يتم عمله غير الوصل باللحام يكون علميا خاطئ ؟؟


 
لدينا ثلاث أنواع من الوصلات فى حديد التسليح
النوع الأول : وصلات بالتراكب Lap Splice 
النوع الثانى : وصلات ملحومة 
النوع الثالث : وصلات ميكانيكة بأستخدام ما يعرف بال couplers

جميع هذه الوصلات تستخدم لنقل قوى الشد من الأسياخ 
النوع الاول تنتقل فيه قوى الشد من التسليح الأصلى للتسليح الموصول عن طريق الخرسانة بواسطة قوة الترابط بين الخرسانة والحديد بمعنى تنتقل القوة من التسليح الأصلى ثم بواسطة قوة التماسك تنتقل قوة الشد للخرسانة ثم بعد ذلك للتسليح الموصول

بينما النوع الثانى والثالث الخرسانة ليس لها أى دور فى نقل قوة الشد من التسليح الأصلى للتسليح الموصول

قكون الكمرة معرضة لقوى شد محورى هذا لا يمنع عمل وصلات للتسليح بطريقة التراكب lap splice




م.إسلام قال:


> 3- لو السملات علويه أي اعلى ظهر المسلحة و ليس في نفس منسوبها , هل تقاوم الهبوط المتفاوت ؟؟ ام انها ليس لها دور ؟؟ و ما رأيك لو قمنا بعمل السملات علويه و لكن كاناتها تخرج من القاعده يعني السمل يكون عمقو كده مثلا 1 عند القاعده - 60سم بين القاعدتين -1 متر عند القاعده المجاوره ؟؟


 
بكل تأكيد ستقاوم أى حركة للقواعد سواء كانت حركة رأسية او أفقية للقواعد

أن مخطط العزوم هو الذى سيتأثر بأرتفاع السملات عن منسوب القواعد ولكن ذلك لن يلغى مقاومة السملات لأى حركة رأسية أو أفقية للقواعد

بالنسبة لأختلاف سمك السمل من 1 متر إلى 60 سم أنها ببساطة عبارة عن حل مسألة أنشائية مرة 
الكمرات ذات سمك واحد .. والمرة الثانية حل مجموعة من الكمرات متغيرة المقطع (الجساءة ) ...عند القواعد سمك الكمرة متر وما بين القواعد سمك الكمرة 60 سم
أختلاف قيم الجساءات وأختلاف منسوب الأتصال بين السملات والقواعد لا شك سيجعل القيم العزوم على السملات تختلف من الحالة الاولى عتها فى الحالة الثانية


----------



## م.إسلام (2 يونيو 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> لدينا ثلاث أنواع من الوصلات فى حديد التسليح
> النوع الأول : وصلات بالتراكب lap splice
> النوع الثانى : وصلات ملحومة
> النوع الثالث : وصلات ميكانيكة بأستخدام ما يعرف بال couplers
> ...



أشكرك بعمق شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.إسلام (2 يونيو 2011)

sherifsalim97 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته--اسمح لى بالرد بعد ادن مهندسنا الكبير ميشيل--تحياتى لحضرتك
> 1 -10 % من حمل اكبر عمود موجود على السملة
> 2- ليس بالضرورة عمل وصلات باللحام للسملات لانه غالبا سوف يكون الحديد الناتج من العزوم عى السملات بسبب وزنها مع الحوائط فوقها اكبر منه فى حالة 10 % من حمل العمود وبالتالى ادا عملت الوصلات stagered فان كمية الحديد الغير موصولة فى منتصف السملة سوف تكون كافية لتعمل كأنها tie فى حالة الشد على السملة بدون أى مشاكل
> 3- ادا تم عمل السملة فوق القاعدة فانها سوف تقاوم التفاوت فى الهبوط لان الدى يتسبب فى الهبوط هو حمل العمود ولن تتحرك القاعدة منفردة بدون العمود -- يمكن عمل كمرة لها تخانات مختلفة لكن يجب عمل تسليح للجزء الموجود داخل القاعدة ومن وجه نظرى ادا ارت عمل هدا الحل ان تعمل لها model على برنامج مثل safe للاخد فى الاعتبار فرق inertia لاجزاء الكمرة
> 4- صح--وبالنسبة للسملات يتم تصميمها كما سبق واوضح م ميشيل بالطريقتين سابقا والدى نتبعه فى التصميم هو كالاتى-- تصميمها على العزم الناتج من الاحمال الرأسية ثم التأكد من قدرتها على حمل 10 % من حمل اكبر عمود كقوة محورية--شكرا




أشكرك بعمق شكرا جزيلا


----------



## amr awad (2 يونيو 2011)

عرض رائع


----------



## mecheil.edwar (11 يونيو 2011)

amr awad قال:


> عرض رائع


 شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## محمددنيا (11 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أخ ميشيل و أخ اسلام على الافادة الجميلة


----------



## nabilco (3 نوفمبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar شكرا لك على الشرح المميز


----------



## wagih khalid (3 نوفمبر 2011)

_*
thanks *_​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (14 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.zeky (14 مارس 2012)

_*شكرا جزيلا*_​


----------



## عاشق السهر (24 مارس 2012)

جزيل الشكر لمهندسينا على معلوماتهم القيمه


----------



## هشام حامول (28 أبريل 2012)

بالله عليكوا ممكن اعرف اقصى ارتفاع tie beam عن القواعد


----------



## sea2007 (29 أبريل 2012)

موضوع هام ويحتاج متابعه


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (20 أغسطس 2014)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررين جميعا


----------



## Hazim Gad (22 أغسطس 2014)

شرح رائع شكرا مهندسنا الفاضل


----------



## محمد ابوعمر وسمر (22 أغسطس 2014)

موضوع جميل بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Mohamed laith (8 نوفمبر 2014)

شرح رائع مشكور مهندس ميشيل


----------



## القافله (8 نوفمبر 2014)

شرح رائع مشكور مهندس ميشيل​


----------



## ام بكر2 (8 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## no_way (8 نوفمبر 2014)

استفسار مهندسنا متى يتم عمل السمل او الشداد بمستوى القواعد ومتى يكون ارتفاع السمل هو ارتفاع القاعده بالاضافه الى جزء اعلى القاعده ومتى يكون السمل او الميده اعلى من منسوب القاعده بمسافة ارتفاع رقاب الاعمده حيث انى فى مصر نفذت الحاله الاولى وفى السعوديه نفذت الحاله الاخيره ولا اعرف ما السبب لكل حاله


----------



## mrtaha (8 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
شكراً لكل المهندسين اللذين يقومون المعلومه المفيده لنا 
لكن عندي سؤال لو عندي فرق منسوب في السملات كيف أتعامل معه


----------



## Do It (9 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير وفتح عليك في دينك ومالك وعلمك​
​


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (9 نوفمبر 2014)

no_way قال:


> استفسار مهندسنا متى يتم عمل السمل او الشداد بمستوى القواعد ومتى يكون ارتفاع السمل هو ارتفاع القاعده بالاضافه الى جزء اعلى القاعده ومتى يكون السمل او الميده اعلى من منسوب القاعده بمسافة ارتفاع رقاب الاعمده حيث انى فى مصر نفذت الحاله الاولى وفى السعوديه نفذت الحاله الاخيره ولا اعرف ما السبب لكل حاله



يفضل عمل السمل او الميدة مع منسوب القاعدة لسهولة التنفيذ
والاقتصاد وبدون عمل رقبات
لكن شرط ان يكون عرض السمل او الشداد كاف ليكون تحمل التربه اسفله
ضمن المسموح والناتج من حمولة الجدران والحوائط الخفيفة فوقه
- احيانا يكون عمل الرقبات ضروري واجباري
في حال منسوب الحفر للوصول للتربة المقاومة الصالحة للتأسيس كبير
ويجب وجود شدادات لسند الأعمدة ومنعها من التحنيب
- في حال التربة تحملها ضعيف ويجب نقل الحمولة الى قاعدة الأساس
- في حال وجود منسوبي تأسيس ويجب ربط قواعد المنسوبين
حيث نربط كمرات او سملات القواعد العليا مع اعمدة المنسوب السفلي
- في جميع الأحوال يفضل الابتعاد عن الرقبات اذا امكن
لأنها تشكل اعمدة قصيرة وتحتاج الى زيادة التسليح في الرقبات والشداد
خاصة في حال وجود قوى افقية من الزلازل او الرياح تعمل على الرقبات

**تواجد الميدات والسمل والشدادات لا يمنع الهبوط التفاضلي بين القواعد
ان هبوط القواعد بضع مليمترات يؤدي الى تشكل عزوم انحناء وجهد قص
كبير على كامل ارتفاع المبنى قد يؤدي الى تصدع المبنى
لذلك دائما يجب ان يكون هبوط القواعد ضمن المسموح وهذا ما يحققه
مهندس التربة حين اعطاء التحمل المسموح للتربة في تقريره
 **ان تواجد السمل والشدادات ليس الا نقل الحمولات الشاقولية والأفقية
الى القواعد وربطها لتعمل ككتلة واحدة مع القوى الأفقية وتفاعل واحد اثناء اهتزاز
التربة اسفلها وانتقاله الى القواعد باتجاه واحد عند وقوع الزلزال


----------



## cengr (10 نوفمبر 2014)

أشكر الجميع على هذة المعلومات القيمه
سؤالي في بعض المنشات الصناعية تكون المسافه بين الاعمدة كبيرة حوالي 20 متر ؛ لذلك لا نلاحظ وجود السيميلات بين الاساسات المنفردة
في هذه الحاله ما هي الحلول البديله عن استخدام السيميلات بهدف ربط الاساسات المنفردة عا لمقاومه القوى الافقيه من الحمولات الجانبي ؟


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (10 نوفمبر 2014)

صفحة من مرجع (هندسة الأساسات ) للدكتور السيد القصبي يتحدث عن دور الميدات الرابطة في مقاومة الاجهادات الناشئة عن الهبوط النسبي (التفاضلي) بين القواعد و تأثيرها في عمل الاساسات من القواعد المنفصلة كوحدة واحدة ..



تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (10 نوفمبر 2014)

cengr قال:


> أشكر الجميع على هذة المعلومات القيمه
> سؤالي في بعض المنشات الصناعية تكون المسافه بين الاعمدة كبيرة حوالي 20 متر ؛ لذلك لا نلاحظ وجود السيميلات بين الاساسات المنفردة
> في هذه الحاله ما هي الحلول البديله عن استخدام السيميلات بهدف ربط الاساسات المنفردة عا لمقاومه القوى الافقيه من الحمولات الجانبي ؟



1- في حال التربة جيدة والقواعد غير مكشوفة اي تم صبها ضمن حفر التربة
يمكن الاستغناء عن ميدات الربط
2- في حال المسافات بين الأعمدة كبيرة
يمكن وضع مساند من الخرسانة العادية او عمل قواعد صغيرة ساندة للكمرة الطويلة
وتقليل المسافة من 5-6 متر ونحسب الكمرات للحمولات الشاقولية والأفقية
وكذلك قواعد المساند الجديدة ابعادها ضمن تحمل التربة المسموح


----------



## mrtaha (10 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم علي هذه الجهود المبذولة 
في حالة وجود قاعدة جار كيف التعامل معها


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 يناير 2016)

mrtaha قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيكم علي هذه الجهود المبذولة
> في حالة وجود قاعدة جار كيف التعامل معها



وجود قاعدة جار يعني وجود لا مركزية للحمل الرأسي علي القاعدة ...مما يعني وجود عزم دوران علي هذه القاعدة
هذا العزم قد يؤدي لحدوث انقلاب للقاعدة نتيجة لهذا العزم 
وبالتالي نحتاج لمنع دوران قاعدة الجار أما بدمج قاعدة الجار مع قاعدة مجاورة ...أو أن نقوم بربط قاعدة الجار مع قاعدة مجاورة بشداد.....
نقطة ثانية نريد أن نشير إليها وهي وجود عزم دوراني نتيجة للامركزية مما يعني أن الجهود علي التربة المنتقلة من القاعدة غير منتظمة مما يعني أنه علي المدي البعيد لابد أن يحدث تفاوت في الهبوط أسفل تلك القاعدة ...وهذا يعني ضرورة وجود شداد لو سمل أو tie beam لمقاومة والحد من تأثير هذا الهبوط المتفاوت


----------



## محمد ابوعمر وسمر (24 أغسطس 2016)

جيد


----------

